# Florence, Italy



## Malyan (Apr 2, 2011)

Giotto´s frescoes in Santa Croce, around 1330:


----------



## Malyan (Apr 2, 2011)

14th century early renaissance stained glass windows in Santa Croce:


----------



## Malyan (Apr 2, 2011)

Fresco by Taddeo Gaddi, mid 14th century:


----------



## Malyan (Apr 2, 2011)

Fresco by Sebastiano Mainardi, around 1500:


----------



## Malyan (Apr 2, 2011)

Tomb of Niccolo Macchiavelli:




























14th century frescoes:


----------



## Malyan (Apr 2, 2011)

Terracotta relief by Andrea della Robbia, 15th century:










Brunelleschi´s cloister in Santa Croce, early 15th century, one of the earliest works of renaissance architecture:




























View into Brunelleschi´s Pazzi chapel, around 1440:


----------



## Malyan (Apr 2, 2011)

Interior of the cathedral, 13th/14th century:



















Brunelleschi´s cupola in the cathedral, early 15th century (frescoes 16th century):


----------



## Rey_Arturo (May 28, 2007)

wwwooooowww


----------



## tpe (Aug 10, 2005)

I appreciate very much your lovely pictures of Santa Croce. The interior is such a beautifully articulated space. Certainly one of the most beautiful in all of Italy.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome Florence! Thanks for those great shots :cheers:


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

great stuff, wanna go there, i love italy


----------



## Malyan (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks for the comments!

Part III of my pictures:










Brunelleschi´s Ospedale degli Innocenti, 1419, often called the earliest building of renaissance architecture:





































Santissima Annunziata, 15th century, 17th century additions, facade 16th/17th centuries:


----------



## Malyan (Apr 2, 2011)

Frescoes by Andrea del Sarto, early 16th century:


----------



## Malyan (Apr 2, 2011)

Palazzo Pitti, 15th/16th centuries:


----------



## Malyan (Apr 2, 2011)

Santo Spirito, 15th century:


----------



## Malyan (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## Malyan (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## Malyan (Apr 2, 2011)

San Lorenzo, 15th century:


----------



## Malyan (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## Malyan (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## Malyan (Apr 2, 2011)

Mosaics in the baptistery, 11th-13th centuries:


----------



## TimothyR (Feb 17, 2011)

Magnificent. A city of masterpieces.


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Wow.... looks like my kind of place!!
It looks like I'll be visiting for New Year's.. can't wait! :banana:


----------



## cameronpaul (Jan 15, 2010)

aljuarez said:


> Wow.... looks like my kind of place!!
> It looks like I'll be visiting for New Year's.. can't wait! :banana:


Florence is unquestionably one of the most important cities in the world, architecturally speaking. Take my advice, however, and do not go in Summer or early Autumn as it is overwhelmed by tourists which unfortunately totally destroys the atmosphere of this Renaissance city. If you go in January it will be cold but at least not as crowded.
Great photos on this thread.


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

one of the best cities in the world


----------

